# Creep Cringle Manor 2011



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Just up loaded what ever pics I had from last years haunt. Unfortunately I don't have many, the video we shot was unable to download and I was more concerned with completing the haunt than taking pictures. Then the snow we got threw everything for a loop. Enjoy and please feel free to comment. http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1180


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the shot of the blucky looking down the incomplete tunnel The pipe organ and the Man Behind the Mirror are really nice additions to the haunt.

You mom makes a lovely fortune teller.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanx Roxy! The Tunnel was a big hit. We had creepy fabric hanging at different heights, cob webs, black lights, a flying ghost, laser lights, strobe lights, smoke and the air cannon for a final touch. It was a total attack on the senses. Oh almost forgot we had actors hiding in there for an extra scare or to help usher out those that were too terrified to make it through. 
The wolf in the mirror didn't get the attention it deserved, bad placement in the haunt. It's mirror film over plexi with a hidden box for the wolf, he's only visable when the light inside is lit, I have it rigged to turn on by remote but very few people were focused on it because of everything else that was in that hallway.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks cool! Makes me want to expand a bit this year


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Very creepy indeed!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Great pics, really like the pipe organ!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow! fantastic job on everything! Especially love the fence.


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Great pictures. Good job!

G L


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

I always feel like I'm letting the forum down by not getting any good night shots of the whole walk. I'm trying to find the clip of the video I used for the introduction. It was a bit long for me after a while of listening to it over and over but it was great for getting the tot's prepared for the haunt.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

wow creep cringle,your pictures are awesome!! love the fence and the pipe organ,thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

*Intro to Creep Cringle Manor*

I finally found the intro/rules video that I played at the start of the spook walk last year. I would have small groups enter through the garage that was dark and lined with shipping panels and cobwebs. once the group had settled in I would trigger the video, when it was over I would pop out of a hidden doorway and lead them through the next part of the haunt.
Sorry it's the unedited version.
Anyway.....Hope you enjoy.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

pretty cool mr. cringle or do you prefer creep? Either way I like!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice work on the pipe organ. Does anyone play it while folks are walking through?


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank you all for your comments.

Spooky... I had a wire wireless outdoor speaker playing a loop of creepy organ music and just had the skelly sitting there. I keep thinking of rigging it so the keys move on their own but some how I never get around to it.


----------

